# Braid Problems.



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

Over about the past 12 months or so, I have been using berkley fireline on my eggbeaters.

It worked beautifully at first but now seems to be fouling on itself in the spool when either, casting or feeding line out for trolling.

Is my line buggered of have I been doing something wrong.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Line twist?

Or maybe the reel isn't laying the line well and the loose line is forming loops.

I find that older fireline is more supple and much more manageable than new


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah i'm with peril there, i have had some old fireline on one of my reels for ages and i think it casts further now it's older.

Is the lip of the reel spool still in good nick, maybe it has a blemish on it fowling the line, or could just be the twist again like it was last summer , as peril said.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Hairy,

I have used my fireline for over 18 months and its still good so I don't reckon your line is buggered. On breammaster.com I have read that when fishing with SP's your line can become "loosly laid" on the spool. The solution is to cast out a longer distance (or strip some line off) and wind it back in with some tension on the line.

Perhaps I don't have this problem with all the fish I catch 

Regards
Grant


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys,

No twist and the spool lips are fine.

The braid seems to be catching on itself as it feeds off the spool in cast mode.

Also when feeding out line for trolling, I just throw the bail arm into cast mode and paddle away. It seems as if the braid is sticking to the layers of line under the one coming off.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Hairymick your problem may be in the way you are letting your line out to troll. You say you release the bail arm and then paddle. I presume that when you have enough line out you close the bailarm.

I am using fireline from spinning reels for past 12 months but I cast the lure before paddling(now peddling) so that I know how much line is out.
I haven't had any trouble so far.

Just a thought

Rod


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I think Occy may be on the money in that the line underneath may have become a little loose. Will re- wind it tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Mick I had a similar problem but with live fibre braid, Gatesy put me onto the solution and as occy had said it was laid to loosely. I looped it onto the fence and went for a walk down the street.

Took me ages to wind it in thou the neighbours kept coming out for a chat :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I bit the bullet last week with my fireline and got rid of it... I couldn't stand how it looked on the spool, all loose and gathered.

I like a little bit of memory in my line so it fits nicely to the spool. I might end up giving it another shot... as someone else spooled it on in the first place when they borrowed the reel for a fishing trip.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Garfish said:


> I bit the bullet last week with my fireline and got rid of it... I couldn't stand how it looked on the spool, all loose and gathered.


Me too, just respoolled with Platypus Super braid.

Sick of the tangles of fireline, its not true braid anyway.

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thats interesting guys,

i have fireline on all my eggbeaters and couldnt imagine using anything else, 
i actually took off some stren braid (true) and replaced with the GSP (Fireline). I have found that true braid tangles on my eggbeaters as its limper etc.

Dont get me wrong i love true braid and have several types running on my baitcasters however i think fr eggbeaters, particularly the light stuff fireline is the goods, come to think of it i dont think ive ever had a tangle with it


----------

